# Aftermarket 17x9" Honeycomb Wheels



## OrbitGTO (Sep 10, 2014)

Has anyone purchased the 17x9" reproduction Honeycomb wheels that Year One and Ames are selling? I have 15" honeycombs on my GTO now, but I'm growing REAL tired of how quickly they look terrible after refinishing... I've probably done these stupid things four times now. The newer production methods would definitely be nice if the quality is good, not to mention the curb appeal of a more "resto-mod" look... so I'd love to hear what any of you have observed!

https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=T510&order_number_e=MzQ5MDIwMw%3D%3D%0A&web_access=Y


----------

